# The best deck stain ?



## moe2424 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just wondering what products everyone uses and what success and failures that you've had with various products.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

Moe, 

Alot will depend on where you're located - some of us down here in the backwards South can use products that western and northern states cannot.

One stain that is taking the stage this year is Armstrong Clark. Oil based, penetrates well, great longevity, excellent coverage - it's getting thumbs up with a number of professional wood care companies  AND, it's VOC compliant nationwide!

You can visit them at www.armclark.com or to purchase their products for most states - www.theprosealerstore.com

Celeste


----------



## progressive-pa. (Oct 22, 2008)

i use cabots deck stain as well as sherwin williams. i like the oils, but if your spraying it it tends to stay air born longer wich means more masking. water base stains arent bad these days. if your customer seems to keep up with the yearly maintonance then i would go water base as stripping them for a re-coat is a breaze couse they dont penotrate so deep into the wood.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought Deckscapes from sw was good until I used the semi transparent on my deck and seen how crappy it looks with all the water spots. I am stripping it this weekend and using Sikkens. Ive only used Sikkens once and it was on a cedar sided barn. Went on nice and smooth with no lap marks and only hear good things about it. And for those who care the deckscapes was rolled on 2 coats and is only 4 months old and has to go. It lasted a whole week before looking like crap. Charlie


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I always use SW latex *solid* color Deckscapes.

Stake my fabulous reputation on it.


:whistling


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

progressive-pa. said:


> i use cabots deck stain as well as sherwin williams. i like the oils, but if your spraying it it tends to stay air born longer wich means more masking. water base stains arent bad these days. if your customer seems to keep up with the yearly maintonance then i would go water base as stripping them for a re-coat is a breaze couse they dont penotrate so deep into the wood.


I just sprayed my brother inlaws deck with oil, normally I would brush and roll, but it was a favor type thing and I needed to get it out of the way quickly. The overspray carried alot farther then I expected, trashed my van and my brother inlaw's car. I did get it off of his car, wasnt real worried about my van, it's tan and you cant really see the spots on it, although the water does bead up real nice on it now when it rains. I have sprayed alkyd enamels outside plenty of times and have never see it blow out as far as the deck stain did, that stuff floats forever. As far as the stain we used it was Olympic Toner he got at Lowes, not what I would have purchased but he was buying materials so ....... The stuff doesnt give you as nice of a tone as the better quality stains, but I guess it could have been worse, atleast he bought the better Olympic stuff, I would have hate to seen what the cheaper stuff looks like.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

capital city said:


> *I thought Deckscapes from sw was good until I used the semi transparent on my deck and seen how crappy it looks with all the water spots*. I am stripping it this weekend and using Sikkens. Ive only used Sikkens once and it was on a cedar sided barn. Went on nice and smooth with no lap marks and only hear good things about it. And for those who care the deckscapes was rolled on 2 coats and is only 4 months old and has to go. It lasted a whole week before looking like crap. Charlie


Interesting I found this. I just used Deckscapes and had a real bad experience, no water spots, but the color did not turn out right. Sherwin Williams makes really good paint, but I don't know what the deal is with their stain.


----------

